# Last Bully Bash of the year in MI



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Sept. 23rd.
@ Magoos in Flint.
2-7 I think...LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

on a wednesday? really? lmao! are you going?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, I lied...Sept 26th. 


lmfao. I should completely read crap before i re-post. 


and im planning on being there...i MAY have to go see Phantom of the Opera with my Grandma at the Opera house...we shall see...Im crossing my fingers that wont be the case.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I could attend.But I just moved away from Mich.Well anyway have a great time and get some pics


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

phantom of the opera?! lame!
what will be going on at the bully bash? lmao.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Youre telling me!!! A frickin OPERA?! Im going to die of boredom. LOL. 

I know that there will be vendors, lots of different breeders, and a show that starts at 4. I didnt get ALL the info as I found out about it by just one of those little flyer thingies. I know theyve had a few this year...and Ive never been able to make it. I think Im just going to go to see what its all about...


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

ooooooh im so going to try to go!!!!!! and the phantom of the opera will b good im a dork i love musicals


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my fiance is just one big BUTT. he says it's too far away. what a BUTTTTT!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

well Megan, get up to Holly, and you can come with us!  LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holly isn't THAT far... okay its like a little over an hour BUT STILL! whooohoo! 

i just wish i could find ANYTHING near me. i don't have any dog clubs less than an hour from me, or any places to train agility, or even do obedience for that matter... i found a schutzhund place about 45 minutes from me but they're a mainly GSD place and i don't think they've ever worked with a bully breed before *le sigh*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I just found a kennel in my hometown (like 20 mins from me), that does Agility, I know I have a bully, but Im thinking about having Maile try it out...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

someone fly me out to MI and ill go hahahaha


----------



## keeper (Aug 18, 2009)

I might go to this event. I know there is another shows this weekend coming up. I will post a new thread.

BTW Phantom is one of the best plays I have seen.


----------

